# Attach Documents after Lodging the Application but No Status Check



## bulkdensity (Jul 27, 2015)

I applied Skilled Recognised Graduate visa (subclass 476) to work in Australia temporarily. Let me tell you how I lodge my application,

1 - I filled out the online form

2 - I paid the Visa fee completely with my credit card, got the invoice and I submitted the application on 16.07.2015. Last updated status have been changed to 16.07.2017. Please note that, I only filled out the form, paid the Visa money and submitted the application. I did not upload any attachment before I submit my application. Then I received Acknowledgement mail confirming that my application has been received.

3 - After that, I started uploading all the necessary attachments like Transcript, IELTS Result, ID Documents etc and I completed upoading all the necessary documents. I uploaded some of them right after I submitted my application on the same day. And I uploaded some of them on 25th of July. After I completed uploading all the necessary documents, I again pressed the Submit Application button but this time, it said: This application have already been submitted. That's why I could not submit it again. Even though I uploaded documents on 25th of July, the last updated date of my application in status bar is still 16th of July.

It's been 11 days since I submit the application and I have not received any emails since the acknowledgment mail on 16th of July. As far as I know, I should have been received an e-mail about the health test procedures. So here my question is: Did I make a mistake by submitting my application without uploading any necessary documents? Will the attachments, that I have uploaded after I submitted the application, not be taken into evaluation? Will I have to start a new application from the very first stages? My Status is currently "Application Received" and has not been changed since 16th of July.

In the PDF about How to Attach Documents to an
Application (which can be found in Border AU, I can not give the link as I am not an active member currently)) it says *Documents can only be attached to applications with a status of 'In Progress'*... When I was uploading my documents, my application status was always "Application Received". It has never been "In progress" 

What I am supposed to do now?  Could anyone please inform me about these questions. Thanks so much in advance.

Best


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The order for all online applications is:
1. Complete online application, press submit
2. Pay visa fee (triggers the only acknowledgement letter)
3. Upload documents

So you've done the right steps in the only order the system allows you to follow, and you've received the acknowledgement letter. You don't get a new acknowledgement letter after attaching documents. Unfortunately DIBP documents and information on the website is not without errors. Your application may (or may not, as there doesn't seem to be 100% consistency) change to Application in Progress at some point when they start processing it. Otherwise, you'll simply be informed of the outcome when it's completed.


----------



## bulkdensity (Jul 27, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The order for all online applications is:
> 1. Complete online application, press submit
> 2. Pay visa fee (triggers the only acknowledgement letter)
> 3. Upload documents
> ...


Thank you so much!!


----------



## pandk213 (Jun 17, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The order for all online applications is:
> 1. Complete online application, press submit
> 2. Pay visa fee (triggers the only acknowledgement letter)
> 3. Upload documents
> ...


I just logged onto our Immi Account and on the "add documents/ view application" page was surprised to see that it has changed to say "Processing" against Applicant and Sponsor. However on the main login page it still says "Application Recieved".

My fiancee only applied just over a month ago and last time we logged on was to get the HAP ID to arrange the medicals.

Is this change what others have experienced .....and in similar timeframes? and does it mean that they have actually started to look at and process the application?


----------

